# commpetion bow pics



## bowtech archer

lets see some pics


----------



## b18intega

sorry i dont and right now can't afford a commpetion bow


----------



## whitetailfreak1

what kind of bows do you want to see


----------



## XCalibre

whitetailfreak1 said:


> what kind of bows do you want to see


target and 3D bows i guess.


----------



## Greenoystercult

non-hunting. something without cameofladge?


----------



## BIGBC

My old Trykon XL :



My new UltraElite :


----------



## whitetailfreak1

sweet bows man


----------



## 2wyoming

Ill post some pics of my Ultra Elite this evening


----------



## master hunter

gana get the alpine pro comp in a few years. rite now i just put my 3D stuff on my huntin bow.


----------



## YankeeRebel

Here's me and my 2008 Bowtech Allegiance in Testarossa. :banana:


----------



## hoytboy101




----------



## XCalibre

hoytboy101 said:


>


you have to attach it (see the little paperclip icon). the image button is for websites. :wink:


----------



## tru-force ss

how do you post the pics?


----------



## tru-force ss

heres my bengal


----------



## pinkliberty2010

This is me and my babygirl :


----------



## jing1117

here are my 3D rigs...


----------



## BIGBC

jing1117 said:


> here are my 3D rigs...


thats an awesome collection :darkbeer:


----------



## speedy1280

So what are your fita scores with those things??:greenwithenvy:


----------



## 2wyoming

BIGBC said:


> thats an awesome collection :darkbeer:


Over the past few years, Jing has had many Hoyt Elites.
He used to collect them.


----------



## BIGBC

More than the 3 shown ?
im jealous =P


----------



## 2wyoming

BIGBC said:


> More than the 3 shown ?
> im jealous =P


yeah dude, hes had a crap load.

I think he had 7 at one time


----------



## jing1117

2wyoming said:


> yeah dude, hes had a crap load.
> 
> I think he had 7 at one time




Wow, I never thought that some of you remembered my collection from back then. I still collect them to some degree but not as much. Special thanks to all the AT'rs that made this possible, and also to my good wife that buys them for me. 

I don't do FITA so I can't tell.

I love the Hoyt Pro Elite and Ultra Elite big time. I have tried to convince myself that another brand was superior but I keep coming back to the Hoyt Elite series line. They are extremely reliable, accurate and forgiving. They handle extremely well too.


----------



## 2wyoming

jing1117 said:


> Wow, I never thought that some of you remembered my collection from back then. I still collect them to some degree but not as much. Special thanks to all the AT'rs that made this possible, and also to my good wife that buys them for me.
> 
> I don't do FITA so I can't tell.
> 
> I love the Hoyt Pro Elite and Ultra Elite big time. I have tried to convince myself that another brand was superior but I keep coming back to the Hoyt Elite series line. They are extremely reliable, accurate and forgiving. They handle extremely well too.


Didnt you start buying quite a few Mathews at one time?


----------



## speedy1280

How much is the UE XT 3500 different from the PE XT 3000 ??
Same, more forgiveness , less??


----------



## 2wyoming

speedy1280 said:


> How much is the UE XT 3500 different from the PE XT 3000 ??
> Same, more forgiveness , less??


The brace height is going to b a little different, the PE will be longer, but the the Axle to Axle on the Ultra Will be longer, and a shorter brace height, so it will be a little quicker.


----------



## jing1117

2wyoming said:


> Didnt you start buying quite a few Mathews at one time?


Yes I did. I bought the Apex 2x, Apex 7 3x, Switchback, Drenalin LD. I sold/traded all of them and got the PE and UE. No offence to the Mathews clan but I just shoot Hoyt better. The difference in points is about 10% and I don't think anyone will take that % down.


----------



## 2wyoming

jing1117 said:


> Yes I did. I bought the Apex 2x, Apex 7 3x, Switchback, Drenalin LD. I sold/traded all of them and got the PE and UE. No offence to the Mathews clan but I just shoot Hoyt better. The difference in points is about 10% and I don't think anyone will take that % down.


Yeah, no doubt.

I think Hoyts seem to balance better with the shoot through system and everything...


----------



## BIGBC

2wyoming said:


> I think Hoyts seem to balance better with the shoot through system and everything...


they balance better for me in any situation, shoot through or not =]
I love the feel of em, especially the prallel limbed designs.
And you cant beat them for build quality + reliability.


----------



## 2wyoming

BIGBC said:


> they balance better for me in any situation, shoot through or not =]
> I love the feel of em, especially the prallel limbed designs.
> And you cant beat them for build quality + reliability.


You nailed it.
Im looking forward to see what Hoyt comes out with next year, so I can order my shooter Bow.
Im sure ill get a Ultra Elite again, or its hard to tell what they comeout with.


Turbo Elite :wink:
shooting around 330 fps.

thats my dream lol


----------



## BIGBC

2wyoming said:


> Im sure ill get a Ultra Elite again, or its hard to tell what they comeout with.
> 
> 
> Turbo Elite :wink:
> shooting around 330 fps.
> 
> thats my dream lol


ha ha, ive heard it suggested a few times. id like to see them do it, could comfortably drop some brace height imo, get a bit more aggressive.

Im liking my UE. dont plan on changing in a long time =]


----------



## Non Control

Nice Looking hoyts


----------



## Harmony

heres my bow.....win & win winact, with winact limbs....at the moment im saving for new stabilizers....









Gemma :wink:


----------



## master hunter

this isnt a true compeition bow. but its wat i use for 3d.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

*Martin Platinum Mystic







*

*Martin S4







*

*Long gone Chrome Commander







*

*Long gone Pro-Elite







*

*Even longer gone Vectrix XL







*


----------



## master hunter

heres one with my 3d arrow.


----------



## bow slayer

This is me and my Bowtech 82nd airbourne. i use it for everything. But this is at my provincial target championships and this picture was published in my local newspaper.


----------



## XCalibre

here's my bow:

Hoyt Helix (blue fusion)
W&W Winex limbs 
full Beiter setup
Copper John Evo. 2 FITA sight
Arco Sport Spigarelli Super Magnetic rest
Arco Sport Spigarelli Secur plunger


----------



## kpreston84

I have three little girls and this is my fourth baby...


----------



## bow slayer

a better shot of me and my airborne.


----------



## Jared Les

How much does an average target bow cost? I want to get one but I need to know about how much it is going to cost me.


----------



## Elite13

bowhunter502 said:


> How much does an average target bow cost? I want to get one but I need to know about how much it is going to cost me.


Depends what quality you want to get. it can go from 700-3000


----------



## xXStanXx

Mine is about $1200 or so.

2007 PSE Brute NP: $450
Cobra Sidewinder LX: $140
QAD Ultra Rest Hunter: $70
Posten V-Bars: $220
ProString Archery Custom string: $90
Carter Insatiable 3: $200
Beman 9.3 400s: 95$ 

Total: $1265

Take into account that my bow is both my target/3d bow and my hunting bow, but I'll be getting a X Force (hopefully a SS) sometime, and then getting a different rest and a scope for my Brute.


----------



## BIGBC

xXStanXx said:


> Total: $1265


I spent more than that on my bow alone over here in the UK :sad:


----------



## Southern Boy

a few thousand dollars new $1000 hoyt %1000 equiptment


----------



## XCalibre

xXStanXx said:


> Total: $1265


i just paid twice that for a whole recurve setup



BIGBC said:


> I spent more than that on my bow alone over here in the UK :sad:


that's 'cause you shoot an Ultra Elite. it's worth it :wink:


----------



## BIGBC

XCalibre said:


> that's 'cause you shoot an Ultra Elite. it's worth it :wink:


aha, true true.
but the prices are pretty much double what they are in America over here =[


----------



## Southern Boy

BIGBC said:


> aha, true true.
> but the prices are pretty much double what they are in America over here =[


 thats becaue u use pounds we use dollars so really they cost the same


----------



## tylerolsen12

GA HOYT said:


> thats becaue u use pounds we use dollars so really they cost the same


actually they use euros and he was takeing into account the exchange rate


----------



## XCalibre

archerykid12 said:


> actually they use euros


i'm quite sure that in Great Briton it is the Pound Sterling, not the Euro


----------



## BIGBC

GA HOYT said:


> thats becaue u use pounds we use dollars so really they cost the same


Quite wrong, that means i would be spending nearly 4x the cash since £ are worth more than $ atm.



archerykid12 said:


> actually they use euros and he was takeing into account the exchange rate


getting warmer



XCalibre said:


> i'm quite sure that in Great Briton it is the Pound Sterling, not the Euro


we have a winner :wink:


----------



## shooterdom

the pound is only 2x as much as the aussie dollar!

and the australian dollar is $1.00aus=$0.80US

so therefor the pound should be about $1.80USA to 1british pound

well that was fun to type...hope that helps(because from the post before, it was indicating that 1pound =25c american which isnt rite!?!)

cheers

oh yes...after some digging i found this link, JUST TO CLEAR THINGS UP....here is an accurate link that converts 1USA dollar to 1british pound...pretty much what i said..almost exactly 1.8x as much!

http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi <link


----------



## BIGBC

£1 = $1.83
i didnt say anything against that.


----------



## 12ringbuster

bowhunter502 said:


> How much does an average target bow cost? I want to get one but I need to know about how much it is going to cost me.


it just depends on whats kind your thinking about getting. i dont know about anything but hoyts, the average hoyt target bow is going to cost you around, id say about $750-to $900. thats just an average target bow. you can get an ultra elite for about 900 to 1100 dollars. those are just hoyts, i dont know about bowtech or mathews, but most targets bows range about 700-1100 dollars.


----------



## hexx

Here's my 08 Martin Scepter S4 and custom case made by me and my friend.
And more pics here


----------



## Southern Boy

my bad i figured that was the way it was id hate to have to buy a ultra elete threre. sry 4 wrong info


----------



## jrmysell

That case is awsome! How'd you make it?


----------



## hexx

i made it with cnc machine.


----------



## BIGBC

GA HOYT said:


> my bad i figured that was the way it was id hate to have to buy a ultra elete threre. sry 4 wrong info


no probs 

That case is cooler than the bow, and thats saying something =]
is there much room for accesories tho ? even if there isnt I want one for my bow :wink:


----------



## hexx

only bow fits on case but i got aurora archery bag for accesories.


----------



## Southern Boy

heres my new baby i just got her today


----------



## Robinhooder3

BIGBC said:


> they balance better for me in any situation, shoot through or not =]
> I love the feel of em, especially the prallel limbed designs.
> And you cant beat them for build quality + reliability.


hoyts don't use paralel limbs on any of their bows.


----------



## BIGBC

GA HOYT, thats a beauty =]



Robinhooder3 said:


> hoyts don't use paralel limbs on any of their bows.


Trykon
Trykon XL
Vectrix
Vectrix XL
Vulcan
Katera
Katera XL
Vectix Plus


----------



## Southern Boy

BIGBC said:


> GA HOYT, thats a beauty =]
> 
> 
> 
> Trykon
> Trykon XL
> Vectrix
> Vectrix XL
> Vulcan
> Katera
> Katera XL
> Vectix Plus



thanks bigbc
u forgot pro and ultra eliete


----------



## BIGBC

GA HOYT said:


> thanks bigbc
> u forgot pro and ultra eliete


no probs man. The Pro/UltraElites dont use parallel limbed technology though.
the ones i listed are all the parallel limbed Hoyts i know of to date.


----------



## Southern Boy

BIGBC said:


> no probs man. The Pro/UltraElites dont use parallel limbed technology though.
> the ones i listed are all the parallel limbed Hoyts i know of to date.


my bad


----------



## Ignition kid

I don't own a competition bow. I use my hunting bow. I am actually looking for some archery competitions here in Central Florida.


----------



## MOHALucan

XCalibre said:


> you have to attach it (see the little paperclip icon). the image button is for websites. :wink:


Here ya go.


----------



## MOHALucan

hmmmmm, that didn't work either........


----------



## hoytshooter10

i just got my equalizer today no sling so no pic yet


----------



## bowtechy95

alright im Hoytshooter10 but i dont shoot a hoyt no more so i made a new acount so im not new


----------



## bowtechy95

hoytshooter10 said:


> i just got my equalizer today no sling so no pic yet


that was the pic of my new baby


----------



## rpford53

Here is me with my unlimited bow


----------



## ky_grl:)

This makes me sad! 
Only one Mathews?!?! Whts up with tht ppl??
I'll post pics of mine ASAP!


----------



## BIGBC

ky_grl:) said:


> This makes me sad!
> Only one Mathews?!?! Whts up with tht ppl??
> I'll post pics of mine ASAP!


a little thing called taste ? :tongue:
just kidding.
i guess all the Mathews guys are out shooting instead of wasting time on the net.


----------



## rascal

here's my 101st airbourne


----------



## bowtechy95

alright i wanted a pic with both my bows. The Equalizer is my target bow/3d bow til next season. The hoyt is set up for hunting/3d it was my target bow last year. my hoyt is my old bow. my Equalizer is brand new to me. i loved my hoyt :wink:


----------



## ky_grl:)

BIGBC said:


> a little thing called taste ? :tongue:
> just kidding.
> i guess all the Mathews guys are out shooting instead of wasting time on the net.


OMG, guess ur rite, were out there winning all the tournaments.


----------



## BIGBC

ky_grl:) said:


> OMG, guess ur rite, were out there winning all the tournaments.


stealing all my medals  :wink:


----------



## ky_grl:)

BIGBC said:


> stealing all my medals  :wink:


u kno it! 
i like stealing plaques and belt buckles better tho!


----------



## shooterdom

08 HOYT TRYKON SPORT:cocktail:
toxonics/sureloc scope

im not a patriotic archer so i'll be a bowtech boy as of christmas:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## master hunter

gettin my first true target bow for x-mas. im exited


----------



## shooterdom

08 HOYT TRYKON sport

the rest is in my sig:darkbeer:


----------



## deer boy91

both are for sell just got a new ultra with orginal cam and a half


----------



## hoytarchery999

here are my competition bows hoyt 38 ultra and my old striker II and i thought this was a youth forum i see pictures of adults shooting there bows


----------



## hoytarchery999

Another pic of 38 ultra


----------



## Hunterforlife

my ovation , its for sale in the target bow section.


----------



## mrolex77

Here's a pic of my Mathews Apex 7 Target bow!!


----------



## MOHALucan

Here's my hunting and 3D bow. When I am shooting 3D, I have a 32" stabilizer I put on it...


----------



## BIGBC

MOHALucan said:


> Here's my hunting and 3D bow. When I am shooting 3D, I have a 32" stabilizer I put on it...


Gotta love those Bowtechs in matt black :thumbs_up


----------



## MOHALucan

Darn right. IMO, there isn't hardly a bow that beats them in looks.....


----------



## master hunter

this is the bow i am going to get for xmas


----------



## Hunterforlife

here is the bow that i just got for x-mas.DLD


----------

